# DER Fisch des Lebens...



## anguilla (5. August 2006)

Im diesjährigen Madeira-Urlaub hatte ich alles Glück der Welt und
konnte den - zumindest größenmäßig - Fisch des Lebens fangen.

Den Bericht dazu findet ihr im aktuellen Magazin unter gleichem
Namen:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/328/179/

hier noch ein paar Fotos...


----------



## Kunze (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Hallo Kai-Uwe!

Wo treibst du dich denn rum... #d 

Ein dickes Petri Heil zum wahren Traumfisch. :m

Genialer Bericht. #h


----------



## anguilla (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*



> Wo treibst du dich denn rum...



berechtigte Frage, Bernd...:q 

In diesem Jahr durfte meine bessere Hälfte eben die Richtung entscheiden... 

aber im nächsten Jahr bin ich dafür wieder dran...:m


----------



## Kunze (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Hallo!



> In diesem Jahr durfte meine bessere Hälfte eben die Richtung entscheiden...



Da hat sie aber mehr als nur einen Schmatz verdient...  #h


----------



## Seebaer (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Glückwunsch und Petri Heil zu Deinen Traumfisch #6 #6 #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Hut ab!#6 :m 
Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumfisch. Dein Bericht ist wirklich sehr gut geschrieben...und die Bilder tun ihr übriges.


----------



## steve71 (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Glückwunsch auch von mir!
Besonders schön finde ich es, daß Ihr den Marlin released habt.

Gruß Steve


----------



## honeybee (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Hallo Kai-Uwe

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri. Schöne Bilder und vorallem ein klasse Bericht#6


----------



## bennie (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Ein Traumfisch, Hut ab und Petri Heil #6


----------



## goeddoek (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Moin, Kai-Uwe #h 

Gaaaanz GROßES  Petri Heil und |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g  zum #a 

Wow - das muss ein Erlebnis sein. Wie willst Du das toppen? oder hörst Du jetzt mit der Angelei auf |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Ossipeter (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Man mir klopft immer noch das Herz in Halshöhe!!!!
Wahnsinnsfisch und Drill, tolle Fotos!!!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

richtig geile fotos. klasse !!! ich hatte es letztes jahr von fuerteventura versucht. leider nur kleinzeuchs, deshalb , glückwunsch !!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Das ist ja mal ein klasse Bericht! #6 gefällt mir wirklich sehr saugut und die Fotos dazu, alle Achtung!


----------



## esox_105 (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Petri Heil und |schild-g zum Fisch des Lebens, #6 .

... und ein super Bericht und klasse Bilder, #r .


----------



## Sailfisch (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Hallo Kai-Uwe, #h 

ich freue mich, daß du uns die Bilder nicht vorenthalten hast und auch den "Nichtlesern" des Magazins Deinen tollen Bericht eröffnet hast.

Auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fang und dem klasse Bericht. #6 #6 #6


----------



## der_Jig (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Saugeiler Bericht!!! wirklich, erste Sahne...

Naja, und zu dem Fisch muss man ja nun nichts mehr sagen!

Dickes Petri!


----------



## ShogunZ (5. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Super geiler Bericht. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fang.


----------



## Dart (6. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Aber hallo:k  
Das ist ja echtes Hardcore-Fischen. Meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zu diesem Traumfisch und echten Respekt zu deiner Leistung und auch zu der Crew, das funzt sicher nur mit dem richtigen Boot und dem richtigen Teamspirit#6 #6 #6 
Digges Pötrieee, Reiner#h


----------



## eulenspiegel (6. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Wow super bericht #6 
Als wär ich selbst dabeigewesen.
Glückwunsch zum Fisch des Lebens und zur Ehefrau.


----------



## anguilla (6. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten! :m



> Wie willst Du das toppen? oder hörst Du jetzt mit der Angelei auf



Zu toppen ist sowas wohl nicht, ich denke, das genügt mir dann auch...
Mit der Angelei hör ich natürlich nicht auf...#d 
war übrigens nach dem Urlaub stippen und konnte mich über gefangene Plötzen und Rotfedern richtig freuen! 
Ich denke, man kann die Big Game-Angelei einfach nicht mit der "Sonstigen" vergleichen. 
Dort kommt es - bis auf den Drill - weniger auf die anglerischen Fähigkeiten, als auf perfektes Teamwork von Angler, Cäpt'n und Crew an. Natürlich ist enorm viel Glück dabei!



> Wie lange warst Du am drillen?



Ich hab so ne knappe Stunde gedrillt. Mehr geht auch wirklich nicht...


----------



## Nauke (6. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

#6 #6 #6 |schild-g


----------



## FalkenFisch (7. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*





Ich hatte den Bericht bereits im Magazin gelesen und war begeistert! Ein herrlicher Fisch!

Danke für die Dokumentation und die Bilder.


----------



## Marlin1 (8. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch !!!

Respekt, Respekt, 50 Lbs. Bremse, alle Achtung !

Aber versuch das besser nie wieder ! :m :m :q :q 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## anguilla (8. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

@Marlin1:



> Respekt, Respekt, 50 Lbs. Bremse, alle Achtung !
> 
> Aber versuch das besser nie wieder !



Wieso??? 

Ich hab nur auf Anweisung gehandelt...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

dickesd Petri auch von mir!!ich wwr vor ner Woche auch von Madeira draussen!!Bin ja am 10.08 erst wieder gekommen,schade sonst hätten wir uns vll gesehen!!Ich bin auch mit nem Boot draussen gewesen,das war aber die Torpedo III leider konntenw irnichts fangen,dafür aber Wale,Delphine und schildkröten beobachten!!Haste auch mal im Hafen auf Meeräsche geangelt??Das hat voll gebockt|supergri


----------



## Marlin1 (14. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Ist nicht persönlich gemeint.:m :m 
Aber nach dem Start, wirst du immer entäuscht sein !!!!:q :q 

Das ist der Fluch der guten Tat ! #6 #6 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (14. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Ganz dickes Petri. Super Bericht mit feinsten Bildern! Absolut nachvollziehbar sind die Strapazen des Drills ... bin schon beim Lesen fast kollapiert!!!


----------



## Regentaucher (14. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Gänsehaut!:m :m :m 

Klasse Story und tolle Bilder, schön das der Fisch wieder releast wurde und nicht nach amerikanischer Manier zur Schau gestellt wurde#6


----------



## Pilkman (14. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Absolut toller Bericht und superschnieke Pics - echt besser als Kino!!!! #6 #6 #6


----------



## BennyO (14. August 2006)

*AW: DER Fisch des Lebens...*

Geiler Bericht und ein wirklich geiler Fisch

Dickes Petri auch von mir..............


Guß Benny


----------

